# Date of Ball Jar please!



## annjon (Sep 17, 2006)

I am looking for a date of a Ball Eclipse Jar that we dug.  Just pure curiousity.  I know it is not an old dump by what we have seen there. Any help would be great! Thanks! Ann & Jon


----------



## JGUIS (Sep 18, 2006)

Eclipse jars were made from 1922-1952.  Is it round or square, clear or aqua?


----------



## annjon (Sep 19, 2006)

Clear, square on bottom says: Pat.7-14-08  with a large 5 in the middle.  Thank you!!


----------



## JGUIS (Sep 19, 2006)

1942-1952


----------



## annjon (Sep 19, 2006)

Thank you so much! It was nice to dig this one it is complete with cover. Glad to have an idea of the date of this site. Thanks again!!


----------



## bobclay (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi annjon and jguis,

 Actually, this is going to be one of the earlier Eclipse jars. The later ones did not have the patent date embossed on their base. Also, if it is square, it would predate 1942 as all glass companies went to a rounded square shape in 1942. Is the word Ball underscored? That is, is there a line under the word Ball connected to the last L? I'm guessing this jar doesn't have this line, which would place it in the late 1920s. Also, the ones made after about 1933 are embossed Ball ECLIPSE WIDEMOUTH and not just Ball ECLIPSE.

 Bob Clay


----------



## annjon (Sep 20, 2006)

I will post a picture when Jon gets home to help me.  BALL is not underlined.  Thank you again!! Ann


----------



## annjon (Sep 21, 2006)

https://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j245/annjon73/ebay533.jpg
 Here is the picture, hope this works!


----------



## jarsnstuff (Sep 21, 2006)

This is the older Ball Eclipse jar.  From what I understand, not much is known why Ball produced this jar when it already had the Ball Ideal jars.  The style of embossing fits the 1923-1933 time frame.  -Tammy


----------



## annjon (Sep 21, 2006)

Thank you!!! I was very excited to dig this unbroken.  glad to know a date!!


----------

